# She keeps choking and i dont know what to do :(



## Olivias_mum

Olivia came home today :D i am very happy :D but she keeps choking on her milk, it is so scary, she used to do it on the unit, she chokes and coughs n looks like shes struggling for breath n her lips go blue its horrible, she was still doing it before she got discharged and they said to sit her up and tap her bag but its sooo scary seeing her like that.Anyone got any advice to stop her choking?or what to do when she chokes?? Thanks :) xxx


----------



## CazH

Have you tried different bottles with a slower teat? I used NUK which worked a treat. Bloody scary isnt it when they choke Freddy did it on his medicine ended up resussing him and a trip in ambulance!!! Hope it gets better for you hun x


----------



## Olivias_mum

im even more scared now reading that you had to resucitate freddy!i really dont know what to do its so scary, i have tried prem teats, standard teats, ortho teats and slow flow teats (we have only tried the slow flow with the last 2 feeds- she hasnt choked but hasnt taken alot of milk so im thinking maybe its harder for her to get the milk out and its making he tired?) i dunno :S i was thinking of going to my GP tomorrow? or ringing the health visitor. I phoned today to see when my health visitor was coming and they said next week bcos shes on holiday!


----------



## CazH

Do you have a NICU nurse that visits you?? I found my NICU nurse brilliant she understood what i was talking about unlike the standard midwives and drs. So bloody hard isnt it when they come home really missed having the nurses there to ask! Good Luck hun, I am sure Olivia will not be a complete pickle like Freddy he was just knacked out and a little aneamic too and needed another transfusion. She will be fine.

Enjoy having Olivia by your bedside tonight where she is supposed to be its the best feeling just leaning over your bed seeing her there. Freddy was in for 9 weeks too so can totally understand how you are feeling today on CLOUD 9!!

:hugs:


----------



## CazH

Forgot to say Olivia is absolutely beautiful you should be so proud x


----------



## Marleysgirl

Hopefully you will have an Outreach NICU Midwife visiting you that you can ask, if not then definitely speak to your HV. 

My suggestion would be that you don't hold the bottle at too steep an angle, we tend to hold Andrew's bottle relatively horizontal so there is just enough milk in the teat for him to feed. This way it doesn't have the huge "weight" of milk behind it, forcing it even faster through the hole in the teat. But Andrew still tends to choke on the first mouthful, it's like he's too eager to drink! A quick pat and 10 seconds rest, and he's ready to go again.

Try not to worry too much - enjoy having her home where she belongs :kiss:


----------



## bumpsmum

firstly, congrats on Olivia coming home you must be chuffed to bits :happydance: Stick with the slow flow teats for another few feeds and see how she goes, may just take her a little longer to get used to them and having to work a bit harder to get the milk but she will soon get the hang of it, after a while you will see her either take to it brilliantly or she will make a huge demanding fuss in which case try the next teat up and see how she goes.

As for the choking, speaking from personal experience here it always seems a lot worse than it actually is (no offense) its all part of getting this tiny baby home with no alarms and no one trained looking over your shoulder, will take you a few days but the confidence will come, I promise.

In the meantime, if she chokes just gently raise her up or place her on your shoulder and rub or pat her back, I remember with Matthew it was as if he forgot to breathe afterwards, gently rubbing her cheek will soon get her going again it is very scary the first few times but as her body matures these episodes will decrease.

Remember, the NICU are more than happy to help offer advice - day and night for the first month or so, any concerns at all call them up. Id also call the HV service again and fill them in on Olivia as a full week is far too long for you to go unsupported, id say 2-3 days max as Olivia will need weighed to ensure she is gaining weight, I would specify that another HV from any GP surgery pops in even if its just once for an initial chat and weigh. (I was in a diff practice from Matthew to start with and his HV was unavaialble also, I explained our situation and they organised a HV from my practise to visit and weigh him and she liased with his current HV to pass on info - hope that makes sense :wacko:)

I hope you try and relax tonight as I know no sleep will happen you'll lie awake staring at your gorgeous girl and every peep you'll be up checking her.

Welcome home Olivia xxx


----------



## Olivias_mum

well.. first night home and i got NO sleep!!!Couldnt stop looking at her!plus she woke up for a feed every half hour, was only taking 10 mil then choking and refusing to take anymore and then waking up half hour later taking another 10 mil,choking etc...i really hope this doesnt carry on! i noticed last night that she doesnt choke at the start of a feed its always when she has got wind and wont bring it up, so i give her more milk and she chokes.So it might have something to do with wind?xxx


----------



## Laura2919

I didnt read all the posts cos I am at work and not allowed on internet but try a different bottle or teat. I found that tesco bottles worked really well for the girls! Glad she is home. I didnt sleep either the night twins came home lol xx


----------



## Marleysgirl

You possibly need to spend much much longer getting her wind up, some people report that they spend over 30 minutes on this! If you search "wind" in the BF and FF forums you should find loads of advice on positions etc.


----------



## grumpymoo

So glad you are both home, sorry you have been awake all night though!

I did the same with Rose, had to sleep with the light on all night too:blush:

Have you contacted your outreach nurse yet? Think they will be able to help you and you can call them or the unit as much as you like to get advice.

Good luck :hugs:


----------



## Laura2919

I used to put one of the twins arms up in the air to wind them. That worked x


----------



## CazH

OH MY GOD WIND so forgot about that, i remember being up with freddy for hrs trying to get some wind up but nothing ever came out! I tried patting on back with him sat up, over my sholder across my knees. Biggest pain EVER!!! It will get easier I promise, not that it helps now!

Hoping she feeds better soon and you can get some more sleep although I am sure you enjoyed every minute of finally being a full time mummy now!!!


----------



## Fluxuspoem

I had to change over 5 different types of bottles and numerous sizes of sizes and shapes of teats. It was awful, I know how you feel. My LO used to choke so much. When I found a bottle that she wasnt chocking so much on it (chicco glass ones), I started taking the bottle out of her mouth every 3-4 swallowings ( controlled feeding). She also took very small quantities and had frequent feedings till we managd to get her chocking under control a bit.

This way the milk was not chocking her, bless her she was forgetting to swallow at every suck... Also I would wind her frequently and it was a total nightmaer to get the air out but it really did help. I slept with the light on for 2 months, and the basket next to me. 

It will get easier I promise, you just need to be braced with patience, you will need lots of it.

PS. One word of advise, be careful if you have to administer meds such as syrups etc. MY LO chocked badly on those, as I didnt administer slowly and it was a nightmare, this happened twice and it was very scary. With milk you will always be able to help her though, milk is not thick and cannot really damage her lungs or anything. Last, dont be afraid if she possets and chokes it could also happen, just be there and prepared to pat her back and help her bring the milk down or out

:hugs:


----------

